# 200 degrees Nottingham



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Situated in the old flying horse inn , just of the market square in Nottingham City Centre.

http://200degs.com

I tend to go back once to twice a year to Nottingham , so this cafe was new to me , but probably not new to the East Midlands guys..

Its an extension of their roasters by the same name...

Went there Saturday and Sunday , both days bombed out and busy, which is good !!!

No a chance to talk to the baristas etc as they were working flat out , but with smiles on their faces it must be said...

Great selection of cakes and sandwiches and flat breads , food was really tasty . But really you wanna know about the coffee and the gear...

Running two Mythos 1 ( one for guest and one for house ) plus one of the Mazzers I presume for decaf. Paired with NS Black Eagle.

They also offered Aeropress for pour over

On Saturday 12.30 I asked for Aeropress







. took it in their stride came after 5 minutes , was lovely , it was the costa rican hacienda acquires, sweet , bright , balanced nice finish of lemon and citrus bit not in the face pulling way .This was really good filter , especially in a lunch time rush . all tables full , 3-4 constantly ordering , waitress table service.

Went back for an espresso ( house blend ) Brazilian Love Affair - this is medium dark with some robusta, but blended well enough to still be sweet and balanced ...On Sunday I had this as a flat white and it powered through milk with dark chocolate notes as you would expect ...this blend was a little darker than most of the stuff i buy for myself , but i still really enjoyed it and drank it down , 2 gulps...

They also run Barista and brewing courses upstairs , pretty regularly , worth looking at if you need some help in the east midlands area.

The building is a really nice traditional setting , well laid out , and in keeping with its old setting of an Inn ...

They had lots of staff on and seemed super well organised , the milk drink were flying out ...

So when i lived in Nottingham is was a coffee no go .. Now there are roasters ( Stewarts also who you did a DSOL for the forum last year ) and Wired and this place making great coffee... things look on the up ....

I didn't buy any coffee as currently I'm a bombed out with stuff , but will get some online when my stash goes down ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

This is now my 'local' coffee place at work (if you discount the Nero's over the road, which I do). I've only drank espresso in there so far and like you I find it a bit darker than I would normally opt for, but it is so obviously very well made that I'm more than happy with it.

I've tried their guest espresso a few times (bit of a misnomer if you ask me - it's just another one of their own roasts rather than a true guest), and have generally found them all to be a bit 'samey' - not very different to their house blend (I have put that down to their darker roast style).

Interesting to hear that you enjoyed the aeropress - haven't tried that yet as I really don't like dark roast filter and had worried that it wouldn't be to my taste. I will give it a go on your recommendation though









You're right that there have been some good new places pop up in Nottingham recently. I'd also add The Pudding Pantry to your list - they do coffee from Ozone in London along with a host of home-made desserts and cakes. Also, there's a new roaster called Outpost opening soon. I paid them a visit recently - they have a really great space in Hockley and I managed to get a bag of Ethiopian Roko Mountain to try - it was good. They're not fully operational yet but I'm hoping they will shake things up around here a bit with some lighter roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> This is now my 'local' coffee place at work (if you discount the Nero's over the road, which I do). I've only drank espresso in there so far and like you I find it a bit darker than I would normally opt for, but it is so obviously very well made that I'm more than happy with it.
> 
> I've tried their guest espresso a few times (bit of a misnomer if you ask me - it's just another one of their own roasts rather than a true guest), and have generally found them all to be a bit 'samey' - not very different to their house blend (I have put that down to their darker roast style).
> 
> ...


Hi

one mans dark is another mans errr...Anyway the filter coffee used on Sautrday was the linked coffee below , it certainly exhibited the tasting notes described and i think if you are a fan of something lighter, fruitier and brighter then it would be a worth trying ....

http://200degs.com/product/costa-rica-hacienda-aquiares/


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I am extremely fond of this place, a few people may have noticed i recommend their Brazilian Love Affair a lot, its the nicest coffee I have tried to date and I buy it often by the kg. Its also always busy in the shop (which isn't a bad thing at all!) and can be a pain to get a table sometimes. Food is also very good. I would also recommend a lovely little cafe/restaurant in Bingham (15-20min from nottingham centre) called The Circle Eatery, they do fantastic food all day and night and they actually serve 200 degree coffee. As far as I am aware 200 degrees provided them with training and the equipment to make the coffee and they do a fine job. Its a lovely spot and much more relaxed than 200 degrees.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm from Nottingham originally, always struggle to find a decent coffee when I go back, will give this place a try. Was horrified that Atlas Deli had closed, their coffee was never amazing, but great light lunch food. The new Foxs (?) cafe that has taken over was a whole new level of awful. Coffee literally undrinkable


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

This is on my 'must visit' list. Nice to to hear the positive vibes.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It's worth pointing out that 200 Degrees have opened a second venue down towards the train station. Flanked by Neros, Costas and Starbucks you've got to admire their ambition. Haven't been in yet but I hear it's very similar to the original.

On a more interesting (for me) note, there have been two recent new openings in the city centre: The Specialty on Friar Lane and Cartwheel Coffee on Low Pavement. I'll start a new thread for each if I get a chance.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, and Outpost Roasters are opening a new cafe in Hockley - things are finally getting interested in Nottingham


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Oh, and Outpost Roasters are opening a new cafe in Hockley - things are finally getting interested in Nottingham


Where in hockley.


----------



## Chrisdrinkscoffee (Jun 23, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where in hockley.


on the corner of Stoney Street/Goosegate, opposite Hartleys


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Great news! I keep meaning to try the one one Friar Lane and I still haven't tried Wired.


----------



## Chrisdrinkscoffee (Jun 23, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> Great news! I keep meaning to try the one one Friar Lane and I still haven't tried Wired.


Definitely get to The Speciality, it's great.

Wired is ridiculously inconsistent, dependent on who is behind the machine will mean you get something alright or borderline undrinkable.


----------



## Dracula (Sep 19, 2016)

New spot opposite the hockley fish bar is top.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Dracula said:


> New spot opposite the hockley fish bar is top.


Do you mean Outpost? I think thats the latest to open up, need to check it out.


----------

